#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Bloom Baby Bloom!

## GracelessFawn

Hi.  I'm an avid gardener with a fairly small garden and I want to share the wonderful blooms with you.  Please feel free to share your wonderful garden/flower/plant pictures also.

----------


## mingmong

I like the Flowers but You should really try and get out of the Closet Miss?

----------


## Mr Earl

Orchids?

----------


## david44

And I thought you were more a bloom bloom person.

I am so unlucky that if I fall into a barrel full of D*ick**s, I'd come out sucking my own thumb!

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Not you, too, david...I hope you're just "quoting" that...

GF, those are some nice bloomers you've got going on...Where are ye located?...

----------


## blue

Dahlias are my favourite and wild roses

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Orchids?


Yup, orchids!  I have a small garden of orchids and non-orchid flowering plants also.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Dahlias are my favourite and wild roses


I also have a rose garden..... :-) I do not have the patience to plant dahlias as it is an annual plant.  I usually plant perennials.  Oh, lazy me.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> And I thought you were more a bloom bloom person.
> 
> I am so unlucky that if I fall into a barrel full of D*ick**s, I'd come out sucking my own thumb!


This is the problem with old age.... our eyes sometimes fail us.  No worries though, pun excused!

----------


## BaitongBoy

Must be a barrel of small dicks...Heh...

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> Orchids?
> 
> 
> Yup, orchids!  I have a small garden of orchids and non-orchid flowering plants also.


Orchids are quite fascinating, incredible diverse beauty.
I gather they quite an art to cultivate.

Where I am they hang a coconut shells from trees for orchids but they dont do  much.

Most people are  slaving away tapping rubber trees to make thier shinny new car payments.
While the natural world suffers.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Oh hi you.  Got the clue.  :-)

----------


## patsycat

I think i remember you now,  were you not the girlfriend or wife of another poster?  Who i can't remember.

----------


## snakeeyes

*^
Luigi , 
*

----------


## GracelessFawn

> I think i remember you now,  were you not the girlfriend or wife of another poster?  Who i can't remember.


Hmmm.

----------


## crackerjack101

What was his Nik? Go on tell all......  :Smile:

----------


## jimbobs

^ ouch

----------


## thaimeme

> What was his Nik? Go on tell all......


 
Could be several here that fit such character descriptions....

Oh...do tell, Fawn.

----------


## fishlocker

When I was a young pianist I always kept a vase of roses on the instrument.  

As  the world became electrified and I matured as a player I found it a pleasure to have tulips on my organ. 

Still do, can't tell me I'm alone in that. 

If I told you you have a beautiful body would you hold it against me? 

Just playen, love your orchids. Wecome back from wherever you've been. I don't watch TV, too busy working and surfing the net.


Post more pics allways interesting to see the world outside of my fishbowl.     Peace out, the fish.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Fish, that's not a bad post, for a sea-farin' animal...

----------


## fishlocker

Thanks for the complement.  Just trying to keep it real and be myself .............the fish?

----------


## GracelessFawn

> When I was a young pianist I always kept a vase of roses on the instrument.  
> 
> As  the world became electrified and I matured as a player I found it a pleasure to have tulips on my organ. 
> 
> Still do, can't tell me I'm alone in that. 
> 
> If I told you you have a beautiful body would you hold it against me? 
> 
> Just playen, love your orchids. Wecome back from wherever you've been. I don't watch TV, too busy working and surfing the net.
> ...


Glad you like my orchid pics Fish.  Maybe, when you feel like it one day, you could take a pic or two of your flowers.

----------


## Mr Earl

I had a lovely lotus flower bloom today, but they close up later in the day, ya gotta be quick to take the pic

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Originally Posted by fishlocker
> 
> 
> When I was a young pianist I always kept a vase of roses on the instrument.  
> 
> As  the world became electrified and I matured as a player I found it a pleasure to have tulips on my organ. 
> 
> Still do, can't tell me I'm alone in that. 
> 
> ...


If you feel like it, you could include a picture of your gran ole ORGAN also.  If the mods let you...

----------


## GracelessFawn

> I had a lovely lotus flower bloom today, but they close up later in the day, ya gotta be quick to take the pic


I got into orchids coz their blooms lasts for weeks.  They're worth the trouble.

----------


## birding

OK theres an orchid, cant take credit for growing it.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Mods, is it okay if fish posts a picture of his organ here for Ms Fawn?...The one with the twolips on it?...

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> I had a lovely lotus flower bloom today, but they close up later in the day, ya gotta be quick to take the pic
> 
> 
> I got into orchids coz their blooms lasts for weeks.  They're worth the trouble.


What is the best way to care for orchids? i.e. what's the best way to get them to bloom?

Watering frequency? Feeding? etc

----------


## fishlocker

What's better than roses on a piano? 

Two lips on my lizard. Scratch that. I meant tulips on my organ.

This was taken about two weeks ago. I put him by the hostas along the club house. Better cover there. I was in the process of mowing my arm and didn't want to see him get hurt.

What, you never saw a hairy fish?

----------


## fishlocker

Cute little guy. 

Okay, I'll level with you. I'm not sure if he's a boy or a girl. I couldn't tell and was too embarrassed to ask. No, I wasn't drinking and yes, I had to let Sally go.

Gotta run it's been fun. Busy day today.                      Peace out,fish.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Love the pic birding.

Love the flower pics too Fish.  Sorry but the lizard was just too much.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Another bloom from my garden.  This one made my day......

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Originally Posted by GracelessFawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> ...



Orchids are sun lovers.  They like at least 6 hours of sunlight.  If they are potted, do not water them everyday as it will cause rotting in the roots.  If they are mounted on driftwoods, watering them twice a week is sufficient.  Be careful with using fertilizers.  You do not want them to have too many roots.  I usually use 
15-30-15 fertilizers to make them bloom.

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## shaggersback

> Cute little guy. 
> 
> Okay, I'll level with you. I'm not sure if he's a boy or a girl. I couldn't tell and was too embarrassed to ask. No, I wasn't drinking and yes, I had to let Sally go.
> 
> Gotta run it's been fun. Busy day today.                      Peace out,fish.


Sally the Salamander.
Must be a nice spot there fishlocker , Sally wouldnt fair well with pollution.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^ That yellow one is a beauty, CF...Cheers...

----------


## birding

Not many flowers in the garden of our rented place but just for you I went out in the rain and took some photos.Please ignore the grass (weeds) that needs cutting.





We do have some good fruit trees lots of limes and mangoes coming along nicely.





Also have at least one of these, Pit Viper, to eat the frogs.

----------


## fishlocker

I'm confused.  Bird doesn't like frog has snake eat them. True? fish.

----------


## GracelessFawn

I'm loving the pics birding.

----------


## GracelessFawn

[/url][/IMG]

----------


## birding

[quote=fishlocker;3366619]I'm confused.  Bird doesn't like frog has snake eat them. True? fish.[/quote

Yep fish snakes eat frogs have a closer look at the Pic and you will see it has a bloated bit in the middle not a beer belly but full of (probably) frogs.

Snakes can eat birds and birds can eat snakes, natures way. Some birds also eat frogs but frogs dont eat birds.

Big snakes like Pythons (2 species in TL) can eat big animals, have even been known to kill people but few if any true records of them eating people.

Watch a Python Devour, Then Regurgitate, an Antelope

But this is supposed to be about flowers, note cauliflower ears and genital warts dont count.

----------


## GracelessFawn

[/url][/IMG]
[/url][/IMG]

----------


## GracelessFawn

[/url]
uploading pictures[/IMG]

----------


## YMNSTT

I've been wanting to set up a bit of a herb garden, but the amount of info out there is too much for me to take in.

I know what I would like but have no idea how to go about it.

Chilli and lime plants I guess I can just buy ready grown and keep watering them.  And I'm told that Thai basil is almost like a weed, it's so easy to grow.  But for Mediterranean herbs (rosemary, thyme, sage, mint, etc.) I wouldn't know where to start.    Any advice would be much appreciated (for any of the plants I've mentioned, or for any plants at all really).

We have a ground floor place with large concrete courtyard.  Because of its position (building behind, wall in front) it probably doesn't get much direct sunlight.  It's also not shaded so in rainy season would get the full brunt of the rain.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> I've been wanting to set up a bit of a herb garden, but the amount of info out there is too much for me to take in.
> 
> I know what I would like but have no idea how to go about it.
> 
> Chilli and lime plants I guess I can just buy ready grown and keep watering them.  And I'm told that Thai basil is almost like a weed, it's so easy to grow.  But for Mediterranean herbs (rosemary, thyme, sage, mint, etc.) I wouldn't know where to start.    Any advice would be much appreciated (for any of the plants I've mentioned, or for any plants at all really).
> 
> We have a ground floor place with large concrete courtyard.  Because of its position (building behind, wall in front) it probably doesn't get much direct sunlight.  It's also not shaded so in rainy season would get the full brunt of the rain.


Herbs can tolerate minimal sun.  Mediterranean herbs are very easy to grow and are fast growers as well, so you can start them from seeds.  They are fairly easy to maintain.  Do not be surprised if you find the herb stems leaning-over or facing downwards after the rain.  They usually look like that after it rains, but should recover quickly when the rainwater in the leaves have dried off. 

I have a v small herb garden with Thai Basil, Mint, Lemon Balm and Thyme.  I also have a plant or two of a few chili varieties, just to break down the monotony.  Limes are great to have around, but they need a bit more sun than the herbs.

Good luck with your garden YMNSTT.  I find it very rewarding.  I hope you do too.

----------


## PAG

The rains of the last couple of months have decimated what flowers we have/had, albeit M'Sahib plants for leaf colour and form rather than strictly flowers.    Anyway, a wander around the garden a few minutes ago got these:

----------


## GracelessFawn

Thanks PAG.  The flowers and plants are a beauty to behold.

----------


## YMNSTT

> Good luck with your garden YMNSTT. I find it very rewarding. I hope you do too.


  Many thanks.  I've not worked out how to "green" yet, so I'll have to do an old school analogue thanks.  :Popworm:

----------


## GracelessFawn

[/url][/IMG][/url][/IMG]

----------


## GracelessFawn

[/url][/IMG]

[/url][/IMG]

----------


## GracelessFawn

[/url][/IMG]

[/url][/IMG]

It rained in the last two weeks.  My flowers hated it!

----------


## HermantheGerman

I Love flowers  :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

> I Love flowers


What kind?

----------


## snakeeyes

*^
Two legged ones he's a hippy , 
*

----------


## GracelessFawn

> *^
> Two legged ones he's a hippy , 
> *


Thought so too.

Hmmm, does he like them sitting, standing or spread-eagled?  I wonder....

----------


## BaitongBoy

Rhetorical question, Fawn, I think...There's a bird thread already, so the eagle would fit there nicely, all spread and stuff...

----------


## GracelessFawn

Okay. BBoy, we'll leave the spread-eagles in the bird section.  :-)

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## BaitongBoy

Wow...That's some purdy, Fawn...All fresh and glistening...

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Wow...That's some purdy, Fawn...All fresh and glistening...


Thanks BBoy.  The pics were taken v v early in the morning.  Glad you like em.

----------


## PAG



----------


## GracelessFawn

Wow!  Loving the first picture.  The contrast between the wild setting, and the tranquility it projects is a piece of art.

----------


## BaitongBoy

The dog's teeth are the "cat's ass," as well...Happy little fooker...

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## Norton

New addition to front yard.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Very nice pics & flowers, GF & norton. Thnx!

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Very nice pics & flowers, GF & norton. Thnx!


Glad you like them Katie. The latest pics that I have posted are the existing blooms in my garden right now.  ;-).  They give me a lot of joy.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> New addition to front yard.


They are absolute stunners Norton.

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## LarryHey

Awesome. it's not easy to take care orchids and make it bloom like this.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board, Larry...Hey, have you tried to grow them?...

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Awesome. it's not easy to take care orchids and make it bloom like this.


Thanks Larry.  

You are so right.  Orchids are hard work initially, but once they grow to blooming stage, they usually 'give back' all that hard work you did for them through their beautiful showy flowers.  I enjoy growing them coz their flowers last longer, sometimes up to a month.  

When the orchid plants hit blooming size, I usually spray 15-30-15 fertilizers to encourage blooming.  I do not like spraying urea a lot coz it will cause the orchids to grow too many roots.  

I do not like to pot them, coz it makes controlling the water difficult, sometimes leading to rotting in the roots and/or causing fungus attacks.  I prefer to mount them on driftwoods.  They're easier to maintain that way.  

Anyway, thanks for posting on here.  Feel free to post pictures of any flowers.  Welcome.... Welcome....

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## BaitongBoy

The third one, all orangey-pink...Splendiferous...

And your blue bike in the background...

Cheers, Fawn...

----------


## GracelessFawn

> The third one, all orangey-pink...Splendiferous...
> 
> And your blue bike in the background...
> 
> Cheers, Fawn...


Yup.... its one of my favs also, but the bloom only last for a day, unlike my orchids.  

Yup...  it's the newish Yamaha XTZ.  That's the big bike.  Too heavy for my Asian frame really, but its a sweet ride for the terrain in the mountains.  I wouldn't drive it in traffic though.  The other bike is my old Wave 100.  That old bike and me go a long ways and share over 7 years of life experiences.  Can't really part with it.  555

----------


## PAG

Later this week, the wife's going away for a few weeks, so this morning I've been getting tuition on watering the garden (I'm only a man and therefore not to be trusted with something as critical as watering plants).

Must admit though, the garden's looking particularly good at the moment, with this month and next having next to no rain but still a lot of moisture in the ground.

Some photos of this morning:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Very nice...Have the feeling I've been there before...

----------


## GracelessFawn

Are you sure you watered them correctly PAG?  The leaves seem to be turning green.  555. You're so right about watering being a critical and complicated task.  555  

Your wife's plants and garden looks wonderful.  

I've been busy doing landscaping work. Man, its not as easy as it looks, and at times, it gets real dirty and sticky.  Most times when I'm about ready to give up, I realize I've learned something new, so I'm sticking with it for now.

----------


## S Landreth

An oak is its host.

----------


## BaitongBoy

The birds and the bees...I'd be buzzin' 'round that!...

Very nice...

----------


## GracelessFawn

In my rose garden...

----------


## BaitongBoy

What are you doing in Fawn's Flower Thread?...

But do you have pics, while you're on the "subject?"...

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## BaitongBoy

Fawn, you have some "real" beauties there...Looks like "evening shots" or early morning...Can feel it from here...

Cheers...

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## BaitongBoy

Cheers, Fawn...Amazing gardens...

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## BaitongBoy

^ What is that one called?...An explosion of fireworks, there...

----------


## GracelessFawn

I don't know what its called Bboy, but its a wild one.

----------


## misskit

^ It looks like some kind of Allium. An onion! 

Could be scadoxus.

Your garden is marvelous, GF.

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## GracelessFawn

Orchid Shopping...

----------


## raycarey

nice orchids!

my wife loves orchids but doesn't have a green thumb at all.  in fact, she might have the exact opposite....and i'm no better, sadly.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Thanks Ray..... 

I got hooked into orchids because their blooms are rewarding and lasts for a long time.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Wild Orchids.....

----------


## birding

> Wild Orchids.....


They grow wild at the higher altitudes mostly on pine trees, these ones were at Huai Nam Dang NP at close to 2000m.




I have also seen the red pompom ones in many places in the forests, must take a photo.

----------


## bnice2me

Wow, these are beautiful orchids and roses, GF. I love flowers, but sadly don't have a garden. I just take pics of flowers that I see. I miss seeing orchids when I leave Thailand.

----------


## Eliminator

I have no luck with orchids, I have other plants that do fine but I have some that haven't bloomed in years.

----------


## Takeovers

> I have no luck with orchids, I have other plants that do fine but I have some that haven't bloomed in years.



Do the plants look healthy?

Try the trick my wife uses. Crash some eggs for frying, dry the shells and put the broken up shells on the plants. It does seem to induce blooming. Maybe some hormones from the eggs are involved? She would not use the shells of peeled cooked eggs.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Though nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium are most vital for healthy growth, calcium is also essential for building healthy “bones”—the cell walls of a plant. Composed of calcium carbonate, eggshells are an excellent way to introduce this mineral into the soil. To prep the eggshells, grind with a mixer, grinder, or mortar and pestle and till them into the soil. Because it takes several months for eggshells to break down and be absorbed by a plant’s roots, it is recommended that they be tilled into the soil in fall. More shells can be mixed into your soil in the spring.

----------


## misskit

> Try the trick my wife uses. Crash some eggs for frying, dry the shells and put the broken up shells on the plants. It does seem to induce blooming. Maybe some hormones from the eggs are involved? She would not use the shells of peeled cooked eggs.


I have recently started putting crushed egg shells around my orchids in an effort to keep the snails off of them. If it induces blooming also, that is really a bonus!

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Wow, these are beautiful orchids and roses, GF. I love flowers, but sadly don't have a garden. I just take pics of flowers that I see. I miss seeing orchids when I leave Thailand.


Thanks bnice2me.  My orchids give me a lot of joy.   Glad to hear you like flowers also.  I have an orchid garden and a rose garden, as well.  I wish I have the time and energy to start a MOON GARDEN, but I'm too busy at the moment.  Sign.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> I have no luck with orchids, I have other plants that do fine but I have some that haven't bloomed in years.


Most orchids are sun worshippers. Sunlight is vital to make the orchids bloom.  N nitrogen, P phosphorous, K potassium and iron are vital elements that will make orchids grow fast and bloom.  

Good luck.  Happy Gardening.  :-).

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Originally Posted by GracelessFawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Orchids.....
> 
> 
> They grow wild at the higher altitudes mostly on pine trees, these ones were at Huai Nam Dang NP at close to 2000m.
> ...



Birding,
Please do take a pic if the red pompom ones.  Haven't seen them around here. I'm v curious what they look like.  You take great pics BTW.  I take crappy ones and the slow uploads drive me nuts.  
PI net will drive a sane person to madness.   No joke.

----------


## misskit

One of my vandas blooming now. When it doesn't get enough light, those blooms are a more chocolate color.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Wow!  Beautiful!

This one made my day.

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## misskit

^Is that last one ok? One of mine looking like that and I’m worried.

----------


## misskit



----------


## GracelessFawn

It will be in full bloom in a few as time.   :-)

----------


## misskit

Orchids are not a lot like other plants. They grow on wood and send out strange tentacles. Since I’m new to growing them, it’s not clear to me when something is normal or a problem.

----------


## birding

While on orchids, Saw these growing on a rock at Phu Ruea NP recently:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Check out the price tag on these babies...The Kadupul Flower is "priceless"...


Gold of Kinabalu Orchid 

Shenzhen Nongke Orchid

Juliet Rose

Kadupul Flower

----------


## GracelessFawn

Thanks for sharing the pics birding.  The second one is a stunner.  

Gardened most of this afternoon.....  I feel calm and more relaxed right now.  Some things money cannot buy.  Life's beautiful.

----------


## Airportwo

> Thanks for sharing the pics birding.  The second one is a stunner.  
> 
> Gardened most of this afternoon.....  I feel calm and more relaxed right now.  Some things money cannot buy.  Life's beautiful.


I gardened most of the day! it was hot & sticky and I perspired a lot! I also fed the indigenous wild life, least i have a lot of bites where they fed on me! I feel tired and need a bucket load of beer to help me re hydrate! life would indeed be beautiful if I could find a gardener to do the horse work!  :Smile: 
Please feel free to apply for the job or just work for free!  :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

Lovely offer, but I'll take the beer.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Smart choice and it'll make you Bloom Baby Bloom!...

----------


## GracelessFawn

555.  Cheers Bboy.

----------


## misskit

Those strange looking buds bloomed. They look much like one GF posted above.

----------


## misskit

A not-as-showy bloom. No idea what kind of orchid this is.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Those strange looking buds bloomed. They look much like one GF posted above.


I believe they are the same.... Nice.  :_)  Been very busy lately and haven't really worked in my garden lately.  Of course, I hire someone to work there for me every now and then, but it's no the same.  Thanks for posting this.  It made my day.

----------


## GracelessFawn

The Blooms in my garden as of this morning.  :_>

----------


## GracelessFawn

The Blooms in my garden as of this morning.  :_>

----------


## rickschoppers

Very nice orchids Fawn. Where are you purchasing your plants from? I live near Udon Thani and recently started looking around for orchid plants to purchase. I bought a couple of Udon Sunshine plants and am currently looking online to purchase some flowering plants. Do you have any recommendations on where to buy reasonably priced orchid plants?

----------


## Neverna

^ She doesn't live in Thailand, Rick.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Never mind then. It does say Thai Expat above her avatar.

----------


## misskit

Glad this thread was bumped!




A blossomless orchid bought from a hill tribe lady three or four years ago finally shines.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Very nice.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Hope you find a reliable orchid supplier in Thailand Rick.  

I don't live in Thailand anymore, but I used to for 7 years.  I still travel there every now and then to see friends and sometimes, even travel to Patters to find love and date strange men.  Kidding about that last bit.

Most of my orchids are purchased all over PI like Cebu, Davao, Cotabato, Palawan.  When I see something I fancy, and if I have the cash with me, I go gaga all the way.  :-)

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Glad this thread was bumped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blossomless orchid bought from a hill tribe lady three or four years ago finally shines.


WOW.  At least, you've got the guts to buy orchids without actual blooms.  I usually just buy stuff that are in bloom.  Too impatient.....

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks for that Fawn.  How much do you typically pay on average? I will find a reliable source here in Thailand eventually, but in the meantime, I am just purchasing individual plants.

----------


## birding

Have a look on the 'Thai flowers' topic G F, some orchids there for you.

----------


## Neverna

There are a lot of orchids for sale on the road to kai yai (from Mitrapap Road to Kao Yai). Too far for you I think Rick but if you're passing it might be worth stopping by to see if there's anything there you like.

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks Neverna. I have a family trip to Samui planned in April and will try to stop there on the way back home. In the meantime, I will keep looking around locally.

----------


## misskit

^ There is a big difference in the orchids bought on the roadside and the ones from a nursery. 

From the roadside are usually native plants brought from the jungle. A lot of time the people selling them have no idea what they are or what the flowers will look like. (And will tell you anything to get you to buy!) You might get a dud or a treasure. At any rate, whatever you get will be hardy but blooming only once a year.

Nursery plants are usually hybrids which bloom several times a year if watered regularly. They are the ones with the showier flowers.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Thanks for that Fawn.  How much do you typically pay on average? I will find a reliable source here in Thailand eventually, but in the meantime, I am just purchasing individual plants.


Between 250 pesos to 3,000 pesos.  The Denrobiums are usually 250-500.  The Vandas especially, the Vanda Sanderiana cost 500-3000.  The White Phalaenopsis are priceless.  Can't be sold or travelled outside Palawan.

The good thing about orchids is that their blooms usually lasts 2-4 weeks.  They're so worth the hassle.

Hope you find a reliable orchid supplier.  Enjoy.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Have a look on the 'Thai flowers' topic G F, some orchids there for you.


Will do for sure Birding.

----------


## Thailandbound

I love orchids. They last quite a long time and not much care needed. 

I went to visit an orchid farm in Chiang Mai. Never realized how many types of orchids there were. 

Nice pics.

----------


## Neverna

> ^ There is a big difference in the orchids bought on the roadside and the ones from a nursery. 
> 
> From the roadside are usually native plants brought from the jungle. A lot of time the people selling them have no idea what they are or what the flowers will look like. (And will tell you anything to get you to buy!) You might get a dud or a treasure. At any rate, whatever you get will be hardy but blooming only once a year.
> 
> Nursery plants are usually hybrids which bloom several times a year if watered regularly. They are the ones with the showier flowers.


Good info. It probably explains why my orchids have rarely bloomed, although poor plant care could also be a factor.  :Shysmile:

----------


## misskit

I killed plenty of orchids in the past, mainly from not giving them enough light. Gotta find the balance between full sun and shade. They need a lot of water, too.

----------


## david44

> I killed plenty of orchids in the past, mainly from not giving them enough light. Gotta find the balance between full sun and shade. They need a lot of water, too.


That's a good comment.
Do you have any good sources in C Mai/Doi Sakhet areas please?

----------


## misskit

Khantian Market behind Tesco-Lotus on the Super Highway. As you probably know already, it’s kind of hard to find your way around there. So here goes... 

If you are on the road coming straight out the back gate of Tesco-Lotus parking lot, go all the way to where it’s obvious you are leaving the flower market area, and turn left. That puts you at a fork. Go right into the smaller soi. That will put you in the middle of the orchid sellers. 

Any of those vendors have nice plants, but the big shop on the left side has an owner who speaks English very well.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> I killed plenty of orchids in the past, mainly from not giving them enough light. Gotta find the balance between full sun and shade. They need a lot of water, too.


I put them in a spot where they get a minimum of 6 hrs of sun as orchids are sun worshippers.  Its okay  to water them a lot if mounted on driftwoods.  If not, I don't water much to prevent root rot.

----------


## yortyiam

Looking at your photos, Graceless Fawn, it seems you never have a dull moment in your garden!  Lucky you for the climate to make it happen  :Smile: .

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I put them in a spot where they get a minimum of 6 hrs of sun as orchids are sun worshippers.  Its okay  to water them a lot if mounted on driftwoods.  If not, I don't water much to prevent root rot.


Mine are all over the yard but seem to thrive when attached to d coconut tree.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Looking at your photos, Graceless Fawn, it seems you never have a dull moment in your garden!  Lucky you for the climate to make it happen .


True.  As a gardener, its a gift when the sun and rain is on my side.  :-)

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Mine are all over the yard but seem to thrive when attached to d coconut tree.


555.  Your flowers are going gaga over those cocoNUTS.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Wild flowers at the side of the road.

(Can only do attachments.  Cannot post pics directly.  Can anyone pls help?)

----------


## misskit

^ I tried but couldn’t either. Maybe the pics were too large or something.


Did take a look at your pics and they look like wild sweet peas.

----------


## birding

There you go not very clear, a bit out of focus.

Get yourself this free photo editor and use the edit function. PhotoScape : Free Photo Editing Software (Photo Editor) Download

Yell out if you have a problem using it.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Thanks birding.... Yup, the other pic is a bad one.  Took them with my phone while I was riding to town.  

Misskit's right.  They do look like wild peas.

----------


## runker

They look like sweet pea flowers.

----------


## GracelessFawn

New Blooms from my wild orchids.....  bought them from the natives.  (For some reason, I still can't post pics here directly...  I can only attach files.  Bummer really as this thread is a picture thread.)

----------


## misskit

^ Great color. Dendrobium?

----------


## tomcat

> Dendrobium?


...failing eyes more likely...

----------


## GracelessFawn

Yup, its Dendrobium Anosmum Lindley - Purple Rain orchid - native to the Philippines.  They are v v fragrant.

----------


## PAG

One of my favourite orchids is flowering at the moment.   It's a trailing variety, with quite small flowers, the colours of which remind me always of a raspberry ripple ice cream.

----------


## tomcat

...^beautiful!...

----------


## GracelessFawn

> One of my favourite orchids is flowering at the moment.   It's a trailing variety, with quite small flowers, the colours of which remind me always of a raspberry ripple ice cream.


Perfect!  Made me smile.....

----------


## PAG

^

A habit I've been fortunate to develop over the years........... :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> Perfect! Made me smile.....





> A habit I've been fortunate to develop over the years


...your avatar suggests that...

----------


## GracelessFawn

> ^
> 
> A habit I've been fortunate to develop over the years...........


You need braces for your teeth.

----------


## PAG

A Wednesday morning offering.......

----------


## GracelessFawn

> A Wednesday morning offering.......


WOWW!

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## Dillinger

Have you ever thought of eating the flowers GF? :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Have you ever thought of eating the flowers GF?


555.  I'm not a grasshopper Dill.

----------


## tomcat

> Have you ever thought of eating the flowers GF?





> 555. I'm not a grasshopper Dill


...yet, that pig-in-the-woodchipper butchery (food for the brave!) had you drooling...I'd layer on a few orchids to hide what festers beneath... :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

> ...yet, that pig-in-the-woodchipper butchery (food for the brave!) had you drooling...I'd layer on a few orchids to hide what festers beneath...


We all need to eat. :-->

----------


## GracelessFawn

New blooms in the garden.....

----------


## NamPikToot

Lovely GF, we've missed them - been nearly 8 months

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Lovely GF, we've missed them - been nearly 8 months


 :Smile:  True.  Been awhile.  

It hasn't rained here in the last six months.  The orchids have to be watered every other day in this weather.  It's v v hot and dry during the day.

----------


## NamPikToot

> It hasn't rained here in the last six months.  The orchids have to be watered every other day in this weather.  It's v v hot and dry during the day.


Is that normal? in Thailand its been an odd dry season, had quite a bit of rain, normally when that happens it doesn't bode well for the wet season

----------


## GracelessFawn

Nah, the weather has been extremely hot and dry here.  Its not normal.  The plants are suffering...

----------


## NamPikToot

> Nah, the weather has been extremely hot and dry here.  Its not normal.  The plants are suffering...


Well GF look after them coz we want load of piccies, now would be good. I think they'll have a calming effect on some of our agitated males posters, there's quite a few as you can see.  :Smile:

----------


## Takeovers

Thanks for this thread. It actually made me try a few orchids too. I never had the green thumb and flowers did not well with me. Until I tried orchids. It seems to me they are impossible to kill and almost impossible to stop from blooming. They probably like the south facing window. The green/yellow and the violet I basically cooked. They were in a glass cylinder for display. But it was a very bad idea to put them in a south facing window. But as soon as I took them out of the cylinder they bounced right back and started blooming again soon.



When the blossoms of this one are new, they are really greeen. After a few weeks they shift towards yellow.




The huge white is a miracle of endurance. First it bloomed without interruption from early December 2017 to early October 2018. Then it had new blossoms early December 2018 and is looking good now, March 2019.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Took some new pictures of the new blooms from my Orchid Garden.......    











My other garden ......  all dried-up and dead.



At least, the fruit trees around the house are thriving.....  



Custard Apple



Pomelo



Durian (flower buds)



Citrus



Some pineapples



And my coconuts.....

Life's so simple.....

----------


## GracelessFawn

I love your orchids takeovers.....  They are gorgeous.

----------


## GracelessFawn

New blooms in the garden....



A wild bloomer.  (Only blooms once a year.)



My newly-developed rambutan fruits.



A thriving baby mangosteen fruit in my yard.

----------


## NamPikToot

Looks like you've got most of my favourite fruits in Thailand covered. I like Pomelo as they are not overtly sweet like most tropical fruits, sometimes i just crave fruit with some bite, like Longkong too which have a kind of grapefruity twang.

Nice to see you back posting Grace.

----------


## GracelessFawn

I have a five-year old longkong 
tree.  Heard that they don't usually bear flowers if planted in PI soil coz of the climate.  Palawan climate is  diff than the other areas in PI, so hoping for the best.

----------


## Hugh Cow

You've got a real green thumb GF. Nice pics.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> You've got a real green thumb GF. Nice pics.


Thanks Hugh.  Been  checking stores for snake fruit seedlings or seeds, but had no luck so far.

----------


## Takeovers

I have a question to the resident Orchid expert.  :Smile: 

One of my orchids is driving an offshoot, or whatever they are called with orchids. I am tempted to try and cut it off to raise it. Any tips?

BTW off topic. One of my friends bought a pomelo in the supermarket here in Germany. He brought a seed to the Philippines and the tree from it is now bearing fruit. A huge tree.

----------


## mikenot

That depends on what sort of orchid you have, and the "offshoot". If it was a dendrobium or Phalaenopsis they will often have a "keiki" form along one of the flower stems, which you can leave on the plant until it has formed its own root system, then cut off and repot. It will be an exact clone of the parent plant.
Or is it just a growth shoot from the base ? You would usually just leave that as it is, until the plant is big enough to divide in two. Have you got a pic ?

----------


## Takeovers

It is a Phalaenopsis, the left plant of the three.



I will try and get a photo of the keiki. They sprout of between two leaves of the mother plant, 

Interesting about the hormone treatment. My wife puts egg shells on the substrate. She insists that it has to be shells from raw eggs, not boiled. This seems to indicate to me, if it has any real effect it may be hormones from the egg white still on the shells, not the shells themselves.

----------


## Takeovers

I got photos of the two. Actually there seems a third one hidden between the leafs of the mother plant but I can't get to it. It is barely visible in the second photo.





May be difficult to cut them off. I will at least have to wait a while yet.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Phalaenopsis usually produce keikis in their blooming stalks if you cut the end part of the flower stalk before the flower dries....  An odd trick I've learned from avid orchid gardeners here.  They seem to work for me as far as hybrid phalaenopsis are concerned.  For the native ones that produce smaller pure white flowers, I normally cut-off a portion of the flower to make it produce a fruit/seed which I'd harvest and place in trees when dry.

----------


## PAG



----------


## GracelessFawn

> 


Wonderful!   

Thanks for sharing PAG.  The blooms made me smile.

----------


## misskit

What’s happened to graceless fawn? Not been around in a while.


Chang puek, a wild orchid



Dancing lady

----------


## GracelessFawn

Some blooms from my garden.  Net is awfully slow so will post more next time.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Early Morning Surprise.......  A bonus from the garden!

----------


## PAG

A Lilawadee/Frangipani grown in a pot at the front of the house.

----------


## NamPikToot

Nice PAG, i never thought about growing them in pots. The ones we have are getting too big and a little spindly.

----------


## HuangLao

> Nice PAG, i never thought about growing them in pots. The ones we have are getting too big and a little spindly.



Cherish Plumeria in their wide variety of fused/hybrid colours. 
The trick is to know how/when to trim the respective branches to form a "bushy" type in lieu of the natural spindly growth. 
Their instinctive element requires much room [tops/rooting system] to grow.

They're extraordinarily hearty, yet extremely sensitive if one fucks with 'em too much. 

 :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Some blooms from my garden.  Net is awfully slow so will post more next time.

----------


## Neverna

> Some blooms from my garden. 
> 
>  Net is awfully slow so will post more next time.


There you go.

----------


## HermantheGerman

Spring time!

Mirabelle blossoms

----------


## Iceman123

I dont know why but Graces pics do not appear - am I Robinson Crusoe on this one?

----------


## Neverna

> I don’t know why but Grace’s pics do not appear - am I Robinson Crusoe on this one?


Her photos yesterday night didn't. Today only one appeared in her post but there were three other photos showing as thumbnails. I assume she has internet problems. That's why I reposted her photos for her.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Thanks Nev.  Appreciate your help.Net is v v slow here at the moment because loads of flippers are home quarantined and there's not much to do except use the net or watch TV.

----------


## bsnub

Spring is coming here in the PNW. So will be planting my garden. It will be a nice escape from this Covid-19 trash.

----------


## PAG

An early morning Lillawadee after a rain shower this morning.   Still playing with the new phone, this shot at 10X optical zoom.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Nice one Pag.  Been busy mostly with community stuff, I've neglected my flowers.  😢😢😢

----------


## HuangLao

> An early morning Lillawadee after a rain shower this morning.   Still playing with the new phone, this shot at 10X optical zoom.



Lovely, PAG.
How many varieties on the property?

----------


## PAG

> Lovely, PAG.
> How many varieties on the property?


Not sure as very much M'Sahib's domain, but as a guess 4 or 5.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Got 5 varieties in my lawn. One is producing nice fragrant blooms, but been too tired to even think of taking a picture.   

Been working 7 days a week since the beginning of quarantine.  I'm burning out....

----------


## PAG

As usual this time of year, the changing of the weather results in some flowering plants getting to their optimum.   As a bonus, posting these photos might tempt GF out of her hibernation, and we could get an update on her menage a trois.........

----------

